# Hitachi DV-PF33U Firmware?



## plazmik (Jan 20, 2013)

Greetings all,

Anyone have any info regarding available firmware updates for my Hitachi combo player? The unit will not play any newly purchased discs but all of my older DVDS are still working properly. New discs recieve a disc error and simply won't play. I've had the same issue with a Bose home theater last year and was sent a CD by Bose that updated the unit. Any info appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. Hitachi is not a brand that I have a great deal of experience with in terms of Blu-ray Players. Unfortunately, not all brands are created equal when it comes to supporting legacy models in terms of firmware. 

Worse still, Blu-ray Discs indeed often require new firmware. It is something that I find abhorrent as there are so many older BDP's that cost a large amount of money that are not supported by their manufacturer. I am not positive that yours does not have newer firmware available. However, just by doing a cursory Google Search does not bode well. 

Good news is BDP's can be purchased for very little these days. I would highly recommend finding the least expensive Panasonic BDP you can find as they have really done well in terms of supporting their BDP's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

